# Squirt is coughing



## Squirt

Squirt has started coughing after she drinks water. I took her to the vet today, and he suspects possible collapsing trachea syndrome. Everything else looks normal, her appetite is fine, and she is playful.

Or do you think it could be a reverse sneeze? But why would she reverse sneeze only after drinking water, and almost every time she drinks.

Here is a video on YouTube of the Squirt coughing. Thanks for looking.

Sorry, I can't get it to link right. The whole video keeps showing up here. Sorry.

Well carp, I don't know why the vieo isn't working right. Sorry.


----------



## ama0722

I don't know the difference but if it is persistent, I would want xrays done right away. Here is some info on the maltese forum. I know my friend with the pug had reverse sneezing but this was when she was really active and my friend would cover her nose and she would stop when she breathed out her mouth. It was enough to scare me like crazy though!

http://www.malteseonly.com/trachea.html

Keep us posted! Did your vet recommend surgery?

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom

Oreo used to do this when he was very young. And I always thought that he was choking from not slowing down when he was drinking. He has grown out of it and has not done it at all. I didn't know that it could be signs of a collapsed trachea.. Please get it checked out and rule out that it isn't that. Keep us posted.


----------



## irnfit

Shelby used to cough when she was younger, but it was a real *hack*, like she was choking. Then it stopped. The past week or so, it has been back. In her case I think it is allergies. It doesn't happen when she drinks. Also, she does reverse sneeze. What Squirt is doing sounds like a real cough.
I would get a second opinion, or at least have some tests done if there is any doubt in your mind.


----------



## Laurief

Poor little squirt! My guys never had this problem so I sadly cant help except to send kisses to Squirt and hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Thumper

I hope Squirt is okay! Did you ask the breeder if she was coughing or anything like this when he had her?

I think Melissa has the videos set up to where they can play directly on the forum w/o having to go to youtube.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

I would describe a reverse sneeze as more of a hacking or wheezing sound, and not a cough. It reminds me a little more of a cat when they are trying to cough up a hairball. It is easily stopped if you cover both nostrils of Squirt.

Did Squirt ever do it for your vet to hear?

Your vet is probably going to have the best guess, especially in light of that link Amanda posted - where it says that one of the noticable signs of a collapsed trachea is coughing after drinking.

Amanda, what a perfect link for this topic. That is a really informative page!


----------



## marjrc

Sorry to hear about Squirt's coughing! Let us know what the vet thinks it could be, o.k.?

When you linked the you tube video clip, it is normal for it to show the whole video here in the thread. Melissa made it so that we can do that instead of going to the youtube.com site. Try it again and the video window should appear in your post. That's good! We'll just click on the 'play' button and see it that way.


----------



## Squirt

Okay, I put the video back in.


----------



## mckennasedona

Sedona coughs after drinking water too. It's not all the time, mostly after she drinks water after play. 

I just figured it is because she drinks too much too fast. Now that summer has passed I'm going to make her use a water bottle instead of a water bowl and see if that helps. Perhaps she too needs a visit to the vet.

Susan


----------



## Laurief

Oh my god - I just saw the video, that is the sweetest face I have ever seen!!!!! It almost sounds like my guys when they have something stuck in their throats. Is he still doing it? I would at least check with the vet.


----------



## lfung5

I am sorry to hear about squirt. Sounds like you're on top of it. I hope its nothing serious. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Havtahava

Peg, that sounds more like a cough to me.

I found a couple of videos on reverse sneezing. The first one is a Maltese, but she doesn't do the reverse sneeze until a whole minute into the video.





An Italian Greyhound doing a reverse sneeze:





and lastly, here is Maggie doing a reverse sneeze:





If her human were to walk over and plug her nostrils for a second, it would stop, but he was obviously recording this to show someone.


----------



## Squirt

Squirt had her trachea x-rayed on Tuesday and the radiologist confirmed she has collapsing trachea syndrome. The vet says that small breeds usually have no problems from this, and I can use a cough suppressant if it gets worse. Breeders I have talked to suggest I use a water bottle and raise her feeding dish, and I am use a halter instead of a collar. She's a pretty laid back dog and not overly active (except for her separation anxiety) so I don't have trouble keeping her calm. I am hoping her separation anxiety will ease after she's been with us a while longer, and after I have a chance to train her some more. And she doesn't cough after her anxious periods, only after she drinks.

I've gotten emails from several Havanese owners whose dogs also have this problem, and all said they have no problems. The dogs just cough, and the cough isn't severe.

So, that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## Thumper

I'm sorry to hear Squirt has this  But it is relieving to hear that it is very maneagable and not a threatening issue!

My girl prefers the water bottle and so do I, I don't think using one is a big deal at all, in fact, its easier and less mess.

hugs to Squirt!
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Laurief

I am sorry that the news wasnt better!! I really had my fingers crossed. But if this is something that others live this, then it is just like a kid, you adjust wo what they need. Give Squirt a kiss for us - How is her spay healing?


----------



## Leslie

So sorry to hear Squirt has this problem. However, it is good to read that other dogs w/it are doing well. I hope it's the same for her.


----------



## irnfit

Poor Squirt. But it's good to know it can be treated and it is something she can live with.


----------



## Lina

I'm sorry to hear that Squirt has a collapsing trachea, but I'm happy to find out that it's something that she can easily live with! :hug:


----------



## ama0722

I am glad to hear it is something you can manage and hopefully with all the things you are doing, she wont cough nearly as much.

Amanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

The whole gang here sends a group :grouphug: to Squirt and we hope the water bottle helps.

Thank goodness it doesn't sound too serious.

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava

Peg, I'm glad you don't have to wonder anymore and got some encouraging information on managing it.

How is she recovering from her spay? Is she almost back to normal now?


----------



## Cheryl

We are so sorry to hear about Squirt, but are glad that it is something managable. I will be curious how you teach Squirt to drink out of the water bottle.


----------



## dotndani

So sorry to hear about Squirt. Hope everthing is OK!!


----------



## marjrc

I agree. Good news that the collapsed trachea isn't a huge issue and wont' cause further complications! What a relief.


----------



## Julie

Good news for Squirt,that it is manageable.These tiny ones seem extra fragile.....but it sounds like you know what to do now.:hug:I feel bad she will have to live with the coughing...does it ever improve?


----------



## dschles

I hope Squirt is doing well. I was just wondering if you have communicated with Squirt's breeder about this problem and what the breeder's response was. I seem to recall that you purchased Squirt from the same breeder that was being difficult and non-responsive with Skiver's mom.


----------



## Squirt

Thanks for asking about Squirt, and she is doing fine. She still coughs after drinking, and we did have one wheezing incident that lasted for about 15 seconds, but nothing else. The wheezing was scary, though. She is two weeks out of her spay surgery and back to normal. She's a very laid back dog.

I had no problem with the breeder throughout all of this, we exchanged several emails and he consulted his vet and two other breeders for me. We don't plan on taking Squirt back so I didn't mention it and neither did he.

I should mention not that although I purchased Squirt from him, Squirt was not from one of his litters but was a puppy that one of his dogs sired, (I'm not sure that is the correct terminology) and I purchased her as a year old dog. This coughing didn't manifest itself until I had Squirt home for several weeks.


----------



## Leslie

Peg~ I'm glad to hear Squirt has recovered well from her spay. Hope she can continue w/good health.

I am wondering if it is at all unusual for her to be so "old" before the coughing surfaced? It seems to me that she would have shown some signs of the condition way before a year of age. I don't know anything about a collapsing trachea. It just seems strange the breeder knew nothing of it prior to your getting her...


----------



## Squirt

From what I have read, it often manifests itself at an older age.


----------



## Leslie

Interesting... That would be something for prospective buyers to consider when looking at the length of a breeder's guarantee.


----------



## Missy

I am glad Squirt is doing well. 

Jasper's breeder has a 5 year health guarantee-- But she knows no one is likely to use it for something that is correctable as it is for a replacement puppy. I can't imagine saying after two years "Jasper has CD- can you exchange him for another" So, I guess my point is, the guarantee is only as good as the breeder (like Leslie/Shadow's wonderful breeder who was with her every step of the way)


----------



## havaluv

First time I've seen this thread. I'm sorry Squirt has this, but I have had several non-havanese dogs that have had it and my chihuahua, Ruby, has it as well. The sound is startling when they do it, but none of my dogs that had it ever had a problem besides the occasional snorting. Ruby seems to get over it a bit faster if I talk quietly to her. She predominantly manifests it when I have been out and then come home and she gets excited. I'm so glad Squirt is going to be ok!


----------



## Squirt

Thank you, Shelley, that is most welcome to hear. So far it is just a little coughing after she drinks and that one episode of wheezing/honking that wasn't precipitated by anything, it just came out of the blue. From my research it appears to be common in toy breeds but apparently not that common in Havs. Although I have gotten emails from several people with Havs that also have it, so it is there.


----------



## Havtahava

Peg, with what you've been learning on this, have you found what causes it? Is it injury related, congenital or are there mixed opinions?


----------



## havaluv

Peg,
I'm not glad Ruby has it, but I'm glad I could ease your mind! You are doing the right thing with the use of a harness rather than a collar too, BTW. Squirt is lucky to have you, she is in for a long happy life with lots of love!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Thank you for posting this thread. I was besides myself with worry when little Caz, 7 mos., began hacking, (like he had something stuck in his throat) and snorting. I took him to the vet, who checked him over (no x-rays) but he was healthy otherwise, no fever, not pneumonia or an obvious obstruction. I was searching the web for answers when I came upon this great forum and joined up. 

Caz had gotten into some mischief and knocked over a jar on the kitchen table - I'm sure all you experience Hav. owners know how he got up there !  The jar had ornamental corn tassels in it, as a centerpiece. It was all natural stuff, but I wondered if he had gotten one of the little pieces down his windpipe. Another thought was that he had caught a cold - my son's lab who Cazzie plays with sometimes had been sneezing and snorting. 

I wonder now after going to the link about the Maltese that it wasn't reverse sneezing. Whatever it was, it seems to have faded now, but if it returns, I won't panic. Thank you for this great information. 

Suzy


----------



## marjrc

Glad to hear your Caz is o.k. now. Welcome to the forum, Suzy!!


----------



## Laurief

*Revisiting topic for Lexi*

I was hoping someone could help me out. Lexi has been coughing a lot, honking is more the term. I am trying to establish if she has reverse coughing or a collaped trachea. She looks very much like the greyhound in the video so I was leaning toward reverse sneezing
But... I am trying to find a video of a dog with a collapsed trachea so I can compare them. I have not been able to find one online, but I am not very computer savy. Does anyone have a video of that??
Thanks.
laurie & Lexi


----------



## ama0722

Laurie- I hope Lexi is okay. It looks like the sounds may really very amongst dogs though. Maybe someone else has a better way to determine the difference. There are some videos on youtube.

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=collapsing+trachea&search_type=&aq=f

The maltese sounds really horrible but the cairn isn't nearly as bad. There is also a yorkie video that shows the trachea itself (graphic but you do get to see what the term really means).


----------



## LuvCicero

My Pom got to doing the hacking thing after she would drink water. My vet said she was fine and that lots of toy breeds did it....especially Poms. He told me she would get worse the older she got...and she did....but otherwise seemed fine after just a minute of hacking.


----------



## good buddy

Is the collapsed trachea or reverse sneeze something that can start at any time? Maybe she has kennel cough or something instead?


----------



## Laurief

I am 99.9% sure it is NOT kennel cough, as she has not been anywhere or with any other dogs that she could have gotten it. She has done this kind of honking before, but only every so often. Now that we are away on vacation at the shore house, she just seems to be doing it a little more often. It is so confusing as when I look at the videos of the reversed sneezing, and then the collapsed trachea, it could either., She does not do it evey day, that I know of but when she does it, she looks like she is going to throw up, the belly tightens up and it almost looks like she is trying to get something out of her throat that got stuck. When I look at the videos of the reversed sneezing I notice that the dogs continue to do whatever they were doing, playing, running or whatever. Lexi stops whatever she is doing and again, looks like she is going to vomit. I was hoping to get some kind of idea as to what it was from the videos, but it has only left me more confused :frusty:
I may just take her to the vets when I get home and let them tell me what they think.


----------



## good buddy

I'm sorry to hear this has to happen now. I hope it isn't so bad it ruins your vacation. Hopefully the vet can diagnose it and it'll be something small.


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, do you see anything specific triggering it? A lot of times RS is triggered with some exciting (or that makes them nervous) or a lead pulling tight on the throat and maybe even by running (excitement again). I don't know a lot about CT, but I think that is usually more evident after drinking. Does she drink out of a water bowl or bottle? Does she do it after eating?

And a lot of dogs with RS do stop and hack like they are going to vomit. If Lexi is doing this, you can plug both her nostrils (putting both your thumbs side by side, one over each nostril) to force her to breathe through her mouth. If she has a collapsed trachea, this shouldn't help her, but if she is reverse sneezing, it should stop it when she changes her breathing.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Havtahava said:


> Laurie, do you see anything specific triggering it? A lot of times RS is triggered with some exciting (or that makes them nervous) or a lead pulling tight on the throat and maybe even by running (excitement again). I don't know a lot about CT, but I think that is usually more evident after drinking. Does she drink out of a water bowl or bottle? Does she do it after eating?
> 
> And a lot of dogs with RS do stop and hack like they are going to vomit. If Lexi is doing this, you can plug both her nostrils (putting both your thumbs side by side, one over each nostril) to force her to breathe through her mouth. If she has a collapsed trachea, this shouldn't help her, but if she is reverse sneezing, it should stop it when she changes her breathing.


Big Aha! So this is what my breeder was doing with Posh the day I picked her up and she "coughed" or should I say "reversed sneezed?" She still does this, but I haven't tried the nostril thing...She usually does this if she's eaten too big of hunk of treat too quickly. I have to say I was slightly worried it was some sort of trachea thing.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for the tip - I will try it if I am close enough to her when she does it next. Sometimes she does it after drinking or eating, but often does it out of a deep sleep. That is why I get nervous. I will keep an eye on it, thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Leeann

Laurie can you get a video of it? I have seen both reverse sneezing and Kennel Cough and they do sound a lot alike with a very slight differance. The thing that cought my attention to make me mention KC is how she is waking up with it, that was a sure sighn with my boys,they cough the most when they wake up. Another thing I noticed is they lick their nose more with KC. If it is KC dont worry too much, my boys were not bad so both me and the vet decided not to give antibiotics and let it run it's course unless it got worse. It only lasted 2 weeks and was totally gone.


----------



## Laurief

Lily and Lexi both had Kennel cough once before, and they coughed a lot. What Lexi is doing now is different. It only happens every so often, maybe some days, maybe not, and it is a very short process. She just did it again & I tried to get Gabe to hold her nostrils, but she stopped before I could explain what I meant as he looked at me like I was insane!


----------



## Leeann

Oh good Laurie you have seen KC it reminds me a lot of the sneezing. Monte does the rs every now and then, I usually just grab his whole nose with the palm of my hand. When I had nails I was always afraid of scratching him so I started using my palm and found it to work faster for me. He also only does this when we have a lot of new things going on or gets very excited. Give Lexi some love from us.


----------



## Laurief

Wow - Lexi is so quick. She did it again, and I asked my nieces husband to cover her nose, when he did she stopped, but it was hard to tell if it was because she was done, or covering her nose worked. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Havtahava

For your peace of mind, I hope you figure out what it is. Thankfully, out of RS, KC and CT, although they sound strange, I don't believe they are a threat to Lexi. (KC shouldn't be a threat to a dog if his/her overall health is good.)


----------



## Laurief

Thankfully she is healthy overall, I just have to catch her a few times so I can hold her nostrils closed and see. Poor thing, I am always wanting to know exactly where she is at all times, just in case I might catch it!!


----------



## marjrc

I'm sorry to hear about Lexi's coughing, Laurie!  It is distressing when we aren't sure why it's happening. I'm pretty sure it isn't something too serious, since you say that her health is good and she's her usual self other than this coughing.

Let us know when you have more answers, o.k.? ((hugs))


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Marj, Logan is seeing the vet next week for his itchy legs, so I am going to talk to the vet about her symptoms. Maybe she will hav some ideas.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I know I'm a little late to the thread but just wanted to let you know that Kubrick also does the hacking thing. It does sound and look like he is going to throw up and he stops whatever he's doing to do it. It's usually only one or two, so I just let it run its course. However, a few times it sounds like he is struggling to get air in. Basically, if it goes on for more than a couple of seconds, I cover his nose and it will stop. He usually does it maybe 2-3 times a week at most (usually less than once a week). However, I noticed that around the end of Spring/beginning of Summer he was hacking a lot more than usual. I figured it must be something in the air that was causing him to reverse sneeze. Perhaps there's just some kind of pollen or whatever that's seasonal and is bothering Lexi more than normal? Just some thoughts...


----------



## Laurief

That is true, I could be seeing it more now cause we are in a different house, and yard, maybe there is some kind of pollen or something.
Although... When Lexi was little, and she would yawn, I could see sores in the back of her throat (on the roof of the mouth). The vet checked her several times, and could not figure out what it was, and eventually they went away. Well.. she has a big sore there again, and is doing more of the coughing. So I wonder if the sore has something to do with the coughing. I guess she will be taking a trip to the vet next week too!


----------



## Laurasch

I wanted to toss in an idea re the hacking problem described earlier (not the trachia, sneeze, or KC issues). My little guy Pepper would stop, move away, and hack, once or twice a day. A woman heard it and told me she was familiar with long haired dogs exhibiting this. That it is similar to the cat hairball response and that Petromalt, a cat hairball remody might resolve it. I checked it out a bit online and found folks do use it for dogs. The recommendation was not to follow the cat dosage but only give as needed, especially since it is also used as a laxative. I gave Pepper one doze (fish flavor) and his hacking stopped for 3 days. When he hacked again, I repeated. Am sticking to this and it's working great. With this very small dosage I am seeing no impact on his stool consistancy. So for those with a slight hack, like a cat hairball hack, this might be worth checking into.


----------



## Laurief

Well I am feeling a little more comfortable with Lexi's honking! She got home from vacation today and started drinking and the coughing. I asked DH to cover her nostrils, and the moment he did, she stopped. So I hope that it is just the sneezing. I will still check with the vet but I think she is just a reverse sneezer Neezer!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Glad that you were finally able to "test" your theory Laurie and that Lexi should be okay.


----------



## CaseysMom

I'm glad I found this thread. 

The other night Casey woke DH and I up hacking/choking/coughing. I didn't know what the heck was going on, but it scared me. Since then, she has been 'hacking' up water/fluids. Yesterday she hacked (or threw up) on my lap in the car. She has done it about a half a dozen times over the past two days. She has been otherwise fine (eating and playing as usual) She doesn't throw up food, even after just eating; she just throws up water. 

Does anyone know if a collapsed trachea or reverse sneezing involves hacking up fluids?


----------



## Laurief

Elaina, I would take Casey to the vet!! My Lexi apparently has reversed sneezing, and she never had any liquid coming out. Maybe Casey has bronchitis or pheumonia. I would def. take just to be sure.


----------



## Lina

Elaina, definitely take her to the vet! Kubrick does the hacking reverse sneeze and nothing has ever come out of him when he does it!


----------



## CaseysMom

Yikes. Guess I better call my vet!


----------



## Havtahava

I'm glad you're calling Elaina.
I'm not familiar with collapsed tracheas, but I've never seen anything come out of a dog during reverse sneezing.


----------



## marjrc

Elaina, how's your Casey doing? I hope she's o.k.........


----------



## Laurief

I second that !!! Elaina, please let us know how Casey is doing!


----------



## Squirt

I haven't been active on the forum for a long time but I have gotten several private messages asking about the collapsing trachea, so I thought I would give an update.

Squirt is now 8 years old and doing fine.

My first vet diagnosed collapsing trachea by the symptoms, and I videoed how she coughed and gagged. A second vet took X-rays (she showed me where the trachea narrowed) and confirmed the collapsing trachea. Subsequent vets take my word for it when I tell them she has collapsing trachea. 

About 5 years ago she went through a spell of coughing and "gagging" more than usual and the vet put her on some medication that, if I remember correctly, was to help her breathe easier kind of like an asthma medication would, and also some cough medicine type pills. It calmed down and she hasn't had a bad spell since.

Occasionally she wheezes as if she can't breathe, about 5-6 wheezes, and I just calm her and pet her, and it stops. 

She coughs and "gags" when she runs too hard and too much, and then I know it is time to have her quit playing hard. Collapsing trachea symptoms are often triggered by exercise. 

I always remind her vet that she has collapsing trachea if they need to anesthetize her for anything (she just had her teeth cleaned).

Other than my being her advocate, she has no problems with collapsing trachea and is a happy dog.

On another note, Squirt also has been diagnosed with epilepsy. I firmly believe this was triggered by (or caused by) giving her Comfortis for flea control, although it can't be confirmed this was the cause. I, with consultation with the vet, chose not to put her on phenobarbital unless her seizures worsened or came more often. When I quit giving her Comfortis her number of seizure occurrences, and their severity, has gradually diminished. She has not had a seizure for at least a year now. If her seizures start back up, I will put her on phenobarbital as once a dog (or person) has a seizure, the brain "learns" and subsequent seizures come easier and more often. I know I am wording that awkwardly but, although I can't remember the exact words, I have read that often about seizures and my vet concurs.


----------



## StarrLhasa

HI, Peg,

I just read through the entire thread (after figuring out it was an oldie) and am glad you have given us an update about Squirt and how well she has done.

Apparently Comfortis and Trifexis have caused problems in some (not all) Havanese, and I won't give either to my dogs any more after learning of these potentially deadly side effects. I hope Squirt won't have any more seizure activity.

Starr


----------



## Sheri

Thank you for your update on Squirt. Glad he is doing so well, and I hope he has no more seizures. I, also, am convinced that over-immunizing and many chemical treatments are harmful for our Havs.


----------

